# Today...



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I just can't help myself...I love photos and I wish we had more on here.
Hope that you are not getting sick of seeing Gunther.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Never get sick of poodle photos especially Gunter.
What beautiful scenery in the background spoofan, you look like your on top of the world. And of course the scenery is only enhanced by the gorgeous boy in the fore of the photos :smile:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I Would Have To Agree. Never Can I Get Tired Of Seeing Pics Of Beautiful Gunther. What A Amazing View You Have... Im Jealous. Lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How can anyone get sick of seeing your boy, or any other poodle photos for that matter?

I love that third photos with the pool behind him, very nice


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Before I read what everyone else wrote, my first thought was "Who could get sick of this adorable dog?" Everytime I see him, I want a white spoo. SOOO pretty.
Do you groom him yourself or do you take him to a groomer - I really like his cut.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Before I read what everyone else wrote, my first thought was "Who could get sick of this adorable dog?" Everytime I see him, I want a white spoo. SOOO pretty.
> Do you groom him yourself or do you take him to a groomer - I really like his cut.


He goes to the groomers.
The body gets shaved fairly short,legs are left long and scissored at the top to blend in with the body.
We are in a process of letting the topknot blend in with the ears.
It will take a while and if I don't like,she will go back to a more defined topknot.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

never sick of Gunther or any of "our poo family" pics here!! is this where you live? the view is amazing!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I just can't help myself...I love photos and I wish we had more on here.
> Hope that you are not getting sick of seeing Gunther.


How could we ever get tired of Gunther!! I love his pictures!!!!! Wish I could get my guys in that cut!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a beautiful white boy! And sooooo white...lol. I almost got a white girl but since I want to take my spoo horse back riding and hiking with me, I was concerned about keeping a white, white.  Does it take a lot of work keeping him so beautifully white??


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Us? Get sick of looking at Gunther? Are you CRAZY? He is such a good boy and such great pictures...I don't think ANY of us is sick of Gunther pictures! LOL


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

IPP said:


> Us? Get sick of looking at Gunther? Are you CRAZY? He is such a good boy and such great pictures...I don't think ANY of us is sick of Gunther pictures! LOL


Did you say good boy?
Are you talking about the same dog,that stole my book of a night table and made it look like it went through a paper shredder?:banghead:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Did you say good boy?
> Are you talking about the same dog,that stole my book of a night table and made it look like it went through a paper shredder?:banghead:


Are you saying that you are spending time reading instead of playing with Gunther? :tongue:

My guess is that Gunther simply figured since it smelled like mom that it must be okay to chew up???

Well I guess GOOD is a term that can be very loosely interpreted!


----------

